# Mardi Gras Fun all Pretty in Pink Pic Heavy!



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

We met our first Borzoi and we were fascinated! 








We were not sure about someone taller than we were though.  







And the Borzoi was shy at first as well. 








But soon we warmed to each other.  








We decided play sounded fun!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

This is where the costume contest was held. Don't I look sweet?









I was having the time of my life! All were awed by my awesomeness! 








Here is me receiving my Prize! I got a Golden Doggie Chew!
















I was so Awesome the floats stopped to look at me! It caused a traffic jam! lol 








I had every one tell me that I had to enter the contest, so that they could vote for me! I couldn't disappoint my public! 
I had so many requests for pictures, what I had a line around me all day!
I then came home and









I was so grateful to Mommy for bringing my water and treats, it made the day perfect! I had a great time, but being a Star is hard work!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic!! - she is perfectly gorgeous!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks fantastic! If I had been there I would have been one of her groupies too.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

oh my gosh! she is gorgeous! i know you must have had so much fun greeting all the people adoring her!

how did you do that? at home in a tub or at a salon? i wanna try some dye but i'm leery of the mess i may create!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That is one PINK poodle! :tongue:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  We had fun! 

How we did the dye was my mom's idea. My grandma was a hairdresser, so I knew I didn't want to go that route. So I was scouring the internet to see what I could find, when my mom suggested cake decorating dyes as being safe and more available. I wanted to have her in color, but safety was the biggest issue. If it takes a while to wear out I am good with that, we are going to have to do a shorter cut as it heats up herr anyway.  And as others have said it is only hair. 

It was messy to do and yes I did it with my mom mixing my dye up. We used the gel Wilton cake dye that was 1.5 oz and mixed it to color using about a quart of distilled water. Again for safety. Mom put it in one of her spray bottles and we started having fun. Just like doing airbrushing on a cake, make sure you are where overspray is not an issue. I had a corner in the room I groom Angel set up. I did saturate her hair rather than just doing a top spray and used a blow dryer on cool setting to dry it as I saturated a bit at a time, and then made sure it was dry before moving on. But it could be done just like an airbrushed cake. I just wanted it solid.  With giving her rests as she needed and the clipping and all it took about 6 hours. She has learned that I love grooming her and she loves the attention. 

Angel decided that she thought it was worth it to be queen! And she was, lol.

I am going to see how many baths it takes to wash out. It does run when wet, but is good if dry. So use at your own risk.  

I had a lot of folks ask how I did it and they were like, Wow I want to do that and a spray bottle sounds easy! They all had small dogs, which would be much easier as I was tired when I was finished with Angel too and decided next time I would not worry about getting such great coverage, but it was so worth it. Or I might just pour it on in the bath until all was covered and then dry her, we shall see. But the upside of the job we did is that she will still look great for Valentine's day!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.  We had fun!


Hahaha, I tried it  And Loki has adorable pink tail! And I have adorable pink hand, because I didn't wear gloves  




























https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...ms/5843775394260788929?authkey=CM-t2ZWUnMGRGw


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG! I love it! 
I was hoping for pics when you first posted. 
And they were worth the wait.  
I am sorry about the hand, I forgot to add that you will end up with pink hands if gloves are not used. I ended up with pink hands even with gloves and so did my mom. I used gloves, but she thought, oh I am just mixing, it will be okay... But when putting the spray in the bottle it spilled.  So pink hand AND pink table top. It is just her white plastic on she did cakes on. lol She was good about it though she said it will wear off and it is not the first time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is a gorgeous shade of pink! Not faded looking like most that I've seen.... You really did a fantastic job and she definately carries it off lke a Star!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks MollyMuiMa, I loved the shade of pink too. I wanted a PINK poodle and so I was determined to get it right.  


I have to say that I am so proud of Angel for the way she behaved all day. She posed and posed for pictures and was never short tempered. She got a little tired of the noise a couple of times and so we found a place to give her some rest and then she was back on. I know that many of the people were just so wowed by such a great acting poodle. I had folks say that they had never seen a poodle in person before and they thought she was special. She is special, but now even more people know it.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Laissez les bons temps roulez, pretty pink girl!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Merci! Laissez les bons temps rouler à vous aussi! 

I Loved going with my mommy to my first Mardi Gras, but I am still tired! lol 
Everyone told me they were going to post my pictures on Facebook so I have been asking my mommie to look for them. Maybe you all can too.


----------

